# Cool low cost hay feeder



## jodane (Apr 18, 2017)

I got this idea from a friend and then we improved upon the idea. Got the IBC for free off Craigslist. I wrote about how we created it in my blog so if you want more specific details on it, read about it here http://springwoodcashmerefarm.com/new-hay-feeders/







you can email or text me if you still have questions.


----------

